# Mythos um die 72 Jungfrauen



## Vanth1 (23. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich muss für die Schule eine Präsentation zum Thema Islam machen.Jetzt bin ich an der Steller der 72 Jungfrauen im Paradies.
Meine Lehrerin meinte es gibt da zurzeit eine Diskussion drüber.Ob es vom Koran falsch übersetzt wurde usw.Ich kann leider nichts finden?Hat jemand vielleicht irgendwas informatives darüber oder weiss selber etwas?
Wäre sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (23. Februar 2009)

hm... 72 für den rest der ewigkeit... lukrativ is was anderes :/


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> hm... 72 für den rest der ewigkeit... lukrativ is was anderes :/


Musste ja kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wikipediaartikel über 72 Jungfrauen hilft dir eventuell


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

dead terrorist ! wer weiß ob das alles weibliche sind xD

lg


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

und wer von euch fragt sich nicht wiso es da immer noch 72 jungfauen gibt? ..
a) er ist im himmel und irgendwann hat er 0
b) ist der grund wiso jesus aus wasser wein gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

Es würd ich eig bekommen wenn ich ne Märtyrerin wär?^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

nen keks und ein glas warme milch xD


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

Dann hast du dich verlaufen, du bist nicht im himmel, sondern in der Küche ^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

war noch nie im himmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wie sagt man so schön
was will ich auch da ich kenn ja eh keinen der da oben ist XD


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Es würd ich eig bekommen wenn ich ne Märtyrerin wär?^^


 Ein bisschen Bi, schadet nie...
Aber mal im Ernst, braucht man überhaupt noch Jungfrauen, wenn man Tod ist?


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

So was gehört definitiv *nicht* ins Buffedforum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Bi, schadet nie...


reimt sich aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Entschuldige mal, Du hast damit angefangen :O


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

Indem ich frag was Frauen bekommen? Ich bin nie von irgendwas sexuellem ausgegangen. Zeig mir mal nitte, wo ich das geschrieben haben soll


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Warum legst du dann so viel wert auf die Frage nach dem Geschlecht, wenns um nix sexuelles geht?
(Lass uns das per PM ausdiskutieren, sonst ist hier gleich wieder zu)


----------



## Vanth1 (23. Februar 2009)

Sie wollte doch wissen was den die Weiblichen Märtyrer im Paradies erwartet?Die Männer 72 Jungfrauen und was erwartet die Frauen?


so noch ne Frage unzwar versteh ich diesen Satz nicht wirklich:

Der relative Erfolg der Hamas liegt, so vermuten Eli Berman und David Latin, i*n ihrer Positionierung am radikalen Ende des politischen Spektrums begründet*


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Steht da Irgendwo explizit, das nur Männer das "72ger Paket" bekommen?



Vanth schrieb:


> Der relative Erfolg der Hamas liegt, so vermuten Eli Berman und David Latin, i*n ihrer Positionierung am radikalen Ende des politischen Spektrums begründet*


Das bedeutet im Prinzip, dass Sie vermutlich deshalb so erfolgreich sind, weil Sie zu den extremisten gehören, nicht zu den kompromissbereiten.


----------



## Vanth1 (23. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Steht da Irgendwo explizit, das nur Männer das Packet bekommen?


Ja,die Männer die dies und dies tuhen bekommen dies.^^


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ja,die Männer die dies und dies tuhen bekommen dies.^^


 und wo? Da ich nicht den Koran kenne, und nur die üblichen Europäischen Vorurteile habe, hätte ich gerne eine Quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (23. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> und wo? Da ich nicht den Koran kenne, und nur die üblichen Europäischen Vorurteile habe, hätte ich gerne eine Quelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es wird davon gesprochen das sie ihrem Gemahlen jeden wunsch erfüllen usw das steht ausserdem in dem obrigen link glaub ich.


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, da steht Gatte 
aarg


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Warum legst du dann so viel wert auf die Frage nach dem Geschlecht, wenns um nix sexuelles geht?


Ok, sry wenn dus falsch verstanden hast^^
Also, ich könnte ja mit 72 Jungfrauen herzlich wenig anfangen, also nehme ich an das Frauen eine andere belohnung bekommen, alerdings bin ich nicht davon ausgegangen, das besagte Belohung etwas sexuelles ist. Vlt wird man ein Engel oder irgend so was^^ Oder wiedergeboren, etc.. Die Auswahl ist ja groß was man bekommen kann^^


----------



## Vanth1 (23. Februar 2009)

eigentlich ist das ja nicht für die Frauen gedacht!Die Frauen haben im Islam keine Ehre bzw dürfen nicht solch eine "ehrenhafte" Aufgabe übernehmen!

Wird eher davonh ausgegangen das Frauen dies tuhen weil sie unzfrieden mit ihrer Geselschaftlichen Rolle sind.

Aber natürlich gibts auch Ausnahmen die es für den Glauben tuhen,allerdings ist nichts für die vorgesehen bzw nichts geschrieben^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Es würd ich eig bekommen wenn ich ne Märtyrerin wär?^^


also märtyrerfrauen kriegen im Islamischen Paradies die gottverdammte Ehre ihrem Mann wieder dienen zu dürfen und das ist kein witz


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Frauen einer Religion belohnt werden, in der es als Volkssport zu gelten scheint, seine Gemahlin zu verprügeln und ihr alle Rechte, die sie haben könnte zu entziehen.

=> Frauen kriegen keine Belohnung und die Männer ihre Jungfrauen wenn sie sich in die Luft gesprengt haben und möglichst viele "Kuffar" mitgenommen haben (vorausgesetzt, es gibt den Himmel oder das Paradies, was ich nicht glaube...)


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also märtyrerfrauen kriegen im Islamischen Paradies die gottverdammte Ehre ihrem Mann wieder dienen zu dürfen und das ist kein witz


Erstens danke für die antwort *liebhab*
Und zweites was für ne veradmmt sexisitische religion o.O

Das das kein GLeichberchtigungsverin istt weis man ja, aber so was...


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Erstens danke für die antwort *liebhab*
> Und zweites was für ne veradmmt sexisitische religion o.O
> 
> Das das kein GLeichberchtigungsverin istt weis man ja, aber so was...


sexistisch???

naja die nehmen den frauen alle rechte weg ich denke das sowas klar war^^

edit: habsch gern gemacht^^


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (23. Februar 2009)

Also, man vermutet, dass da vorher was von 72 Trauben gestanden haben soll. Stell dir nun vor, du sprengst dich in die Luft und dann steht da eine Obstschüssel... das muss sowas von enttäuschend sein. (Wer aufgepasst hat, hat gemerkt, dass es ein wenig von Dieter Nuhr abgeschaut war, aber egal)

MfG, Quizmaster


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Quizmaster schrieb:


> Also, man vermutet, dass da vorher was von 72 Trauben gestanden haben soll. Stell dir nun vor, du sprengst dich in die Luft und dann steht da eine Obstschüssel... das muss sowas von enttäuschend sein. (Wer aufgepasst hat, hat gemerkt, dass es ein wenig von Dieter Nuhr abgeschaut war, aber egal)
> 
> MfG, Quizmaster


hehe ja hab ich auch live gesehn


----------



## Abrox (24. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Indem ich frag was Frauen bekommen?



Vielleicht Junfräulichkeit? Irgendwo müssen die Jungfrauen ja herkommen.

Scherz bei Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich hätte ne lösung um die Märtyrer zu stoppen!
Wir entjungern die Jungfrauen!
Keine Jungfrauen,keine Anschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ne lösung um die Märtyrer zu stoppen!
> Wir entjungern die Jungfrauen!
> Keine Jungfrauen,keine Anschläge
> 
> ...


Packt eure XXX aus auf zum Heiligen KRieg

Vögln gegen Anschläge

Ficken für den Frieden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaP1W96ofo0


an sich ne schöne Idee wo kann man sich anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Februar 2009)

Bei mir einfach mal hier die freien felder unterschreiben:

Hiermit bestätige ich ............ ,dass ich mich dem Heiligen Krieg anschließe.
Somit übernehme ich ........... die verantwortung auf Geschlechtskrankheiten wie Aids,Herpes etc.


Das wars auch.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bei mir einfach mal hier die freien felder unterschreiben:
> 
> Hiermit bestätige ich ............ ,dass ich mich dem Heiligen Krieg anschließe.
> Somit übernehme ich ........... die verantwortung auf Geschlechtskrankheiten wie Aids,Herpes etc.
> ...


gnaa ohne Kondome tztztztz ich will nid 100 Kinder in die Welt setzten

obwohl dann kann ich im Kindergeld leben und muss nie wieder arbeiten.... hmmmmm

da reden wir später noma drüber


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nie im Koran gelesen, aber das wird alles wie in der Bibel eine Interpretationsfrage sein, insofern kann Dir wohl keiner sagen was da nun tatsächlich gemeint ist. Vor allem weil idR viele Übersetzungen noch wesentlich mehr hineininterpretieren als da steht.


----------



## Stancer (24. Februar 2009)

Da fällt mir nur das hier ein : http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3788393/Postal_Ausschnitt_1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur das hier ein : http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3788393/Postal_Ausschnitt_1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is ma geil XDDD


----------



## dalai (24. Februar 2009)

Was bringen einem 72 Jungfrauenan einem Ort den es gar nicht gibt oder an dem man nur eine Seele und keinen Körper hat?


----------



## Thront (24. Februar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Was bringen einem 72 Jungfrauenan einem Ort den es gar nicht gibt oder an dem man nur eine Seele und keinen Körper hat?



naja- gute dekoration


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

da sieht man das manche leute nich grad die hellsten sind dalai ^^ nicht nur wegen körper undso sonder auch weil nur 72, die sind au irgendwann weg. aber wer sagt das die verschwinden sobald man se entjungfert hat ? und wo steht das es frauen und wo das diese gut aussehen ? da steht nur 72 jungfrauen oO

lg


----------



## Lisutari (24. Februar 2009)

da steht sie - wenn es sie giebt - sind "nach wohlgefallen geformt"


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

achso also doch :/ naja trotzdem wer weiß ob man die nur entjungfern darf 

lg


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Februar 2009)

Naja wenn man sie entjungfert hat sind sie keine jungfrauen mehr,und versprochen sinbd jungfrauen^^vielleicht boxen die sich dan mit gott,also die märtyrer weil der sie verarscht hat ^^


----------



## dalai (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und wo steht das es frauen und wo das diese gut aussehen ? da steht nur 72 jungfrauen oO



Naja, natürlich berechtigt der Koran Frauen und Männer gleich...

Lies mal den Koran, dort ist die rede von "weiblichen Wesen". Wie vorher in diesem Thread schon geschrieben wurde, ist der Koran für Männer geschrieben, Frauen sollten gar keine Märtyrer werden.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß das sich jetzt wieder irgendwer aufregt "warum der Thread geschlossen wurde" aber das Risiko nehm ich gern auf mich.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich das Thema zur Unterbindung möglicher verbaler Ausschreitungen im RAHMEN der Netiquette bzgl. Religionen und tiefergreifenden Diskussionen zu Entjungferungen schließe.


----------

